Build a Blog on Rails in 15 Minutes (2005) [video] - briandear
======
netule
No link?

EDIT Video by DHH:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzj723LkRJY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzj723LkRJY)

